# Sunglass Question



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2009)

I know this is a long shot but does any one have nay idea of what sunglasses brand or style that Gwen Stefani is wearing in this photo?

thanks so much!

http://www.justnodoubt.net/gallery/c...images/008.jpg


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know, but I love them.  I hope we get an answer.


----------



## Skin*Deep (Aug 19, 2009)

I bet they are from her line......


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Skin*Deep* 

 
_I bet they are from her line......_

 
I didnt know she made sunglasses too...


----------



## SuSana (Aug 19, 2009)

Gucci Sunglasses - Gucci GG 3039/S D28


----------



## Christina983 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks so much!


----------

